

Cutting Down Amazon for Agriculture Could Cut Yields - Mz
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=cutting-down-amazon-for-agriculture-could-cut-yields

======
Mz
This is about the _other_ Amazon -- the one in South America, not online.

